# Dutch apple pie recipe



## melspenst (Sep 1, 2011)

I used to have a Dutch apple pie recipe. It involved soaking the apples & raisins in rum; the crust was almost a short-bread type crust. 
Anyone have this/similar recipe?!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

HI there

Have a look at this recipe and see if it might be what you are looking for

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/welcome-inn/33815-recipes-only-45.html#post614300

RECIPE 448


----------



## melspenst (Sep 1, 2011)

This is pretty darn close - thanks!!!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I really do like the richness of it when I make it with almond paste....but my waistline doesn't !!!
Let me know how it turns out.
I use sultanas rather than raisins (i don't like the tiny stones in the raisins!)


----------

